# Giant Orange...



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

So, what`s the average life span of a Giant Orange?

I seed my tanks every few months with a variety of iso`s, feeding with chunks of pumpkin,
Bug Berger and yeast. Every so often I`ll dig through the leaf litter and I see the springs and dwarf whites but hardly ever the giant orange.
Thanks


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Reading the first line without knowing the sub-forum the thread was in, I thought you were talking about tincs haha.

According to this site I found, their max life span should be around 30 months.
Life cycle stages of woodlice

You probably find less of them because they're slower breeders. If the tank isn't really old the population wouldn't have grown much I think


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Wow, I didn`t even realize the Tinc aspect, Funny.
The tank that their in is about a year old.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Depends,not long in my terribilis tanks 

I have them in my mancreek tank and will see them more at night,but will find them in the film cups drowned from time to time.Oddly enough I won't find any drowned for a while,then when I do it's almost like a mass suicide.I'll find about a dozen floating when I do.But to answer your question I believe it's about ~2 1/2-3 years.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

oddlot said:


> Depends,not long in my terribilis tanks
> 
> .


Ahh, maybe that's why, their in my Terribilis tank!

How`d I do with the quote Lou!?!


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Nice Job!


----------



## toadlicker00 (Feb 14, 2013)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> So, what`s the average life span of a Giant Orange?
> 
> I seed my tanks every few months with a variety of iso`s, feeding with chunks of pumpkin,
> Bug Berger and yeast. Every so often I`ll dig through the leaf litter and I see the springs and dwarf whites but hardly ever the giant orange.
> Thanks


Also if you have multiple types of microfauna in your tank one may outbreed the other making it hard to maintain large populations of both.


----------



## clifford (Oct 17, 2008)

oddlot said:


> Depends,not long in my terribilis tanks


I agree with oddlot-- I see tons of adults in my thumbnail feeding station, but almost never see them in the tanks with my tincs and treefrogs. 

(I'm guessing this is a mix of the larger frogs picking off a lot more of the young suppressing the adult population over time, and also the activity of the larger frogs driving the bugs into hiding.)


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Lou---you just gotta turn down that headbanging [email protected]*^!! 

"almost like a mass suicide"--the vibrations dude....


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Judy S said:


> Lou---you just gotta turn down that headbanging [email protected]*^!!
> 
> "almost like a mass suicide"--the vibrations dude....



Haha,I call it as I see it and I like to paint a picture of things........

Besides I'm more of a Pink Floyd kind of guy


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

oddlot said:


> Haha,I call it as I see it and I like to paint a picture of things........
> 
> Besides I'm more of a Pink Floyd kind of guy


Judy, he like`s Pink Floyd like us!!!!!


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

oddlot said:


> Haha,I call it as I see it and I like to paint a picture of things........
> 
> Besides I'm more of a Pink Floyd kind of guy


THATS good music


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

FroggyKnight said:


> THATS good music


Damn Straight


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> Damn Straight


And whats wrong with 8o's metal, it still is getting new listeners!


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

We might be showing our age a little,but you gotta love Pink Floyd!


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Some of us are more discerning than others....


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

billschwinn said:


> And whats wrong with 8o's metal, it still is getting new listeners!


You can throw in some metallica for a good mix.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

oddlot said:


> We might be showing our age a little,but you gotta love Pink Floyd!


Hey, I'm a lot younger than you think! All of my music is from the '60s, '70s and '80s so I guess you could say I was born in the wrong generation, but I prefer to think I'm here to keep this stuff alive



oddlot said:


> You can throw in some metallica for a good mix.


Dude, that is the best metal ever made, no doubt.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

From Giant Orange Iso`s to rock and roll....man I dig it here.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey John, it's your thread,if your cool with the topic change then it's all good.

Oh and if not,Uh,I love giant isos too!(just to keep it somewhat on track)


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Oh it`s cool Lou, no problem here.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I can't believe I haven't weighed in on a subject that is right up my alley. What's wrong with Pink Floyd *AND* Metallica? Love em both!


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

sometimes I wish there was a "boo" button on the options....


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Pumilo said:


> I can't believe I haven't weighed in on a subject that is right up my alley. What's wrong with Pink Floyd *AND* Metallica? Love em both!


Doug`s got a thing for Jefferson Airplane too.
Yea, I still haven`t forgotten about White Rabbit


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Pink Floyd and Metallica!!!! Two of my favorites!


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

I LOVE YOU dendroboard!!! All of you guys love frogs, good music and fun


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Pumilo said:


> I can't believe I haven't weighed in on a subject that is right up my alley. What's wrong with Pink Floyd *AND* Metallica? Love em both!



Of course you do,and living in Colorado and all..........I think I'm moving out that way


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

some of us "guys" ??? .......hurrumph.....bet I cudda beat you at shooting beers before they changed the bottoms of the cans...ah, the good old days......Colorado...yep...but $400? Lemme see....frogs?....Wackey tobaccy??....hmmmm Doug...you were looking to retire...that new gig is right in front of you!!!!!


----------



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

You guys are a rowdy bunch. I steer clear of the mosh stuff.

-Nish


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Don`t mess with her guys, she`s old school and will kick all our asses.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

John...you're a trip


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Judy S said:


> John...you're a trip


I have my moments.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

You`re a Jersey boy Lou, no Springsteen?


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh god no,I can't stand him!I have to change the station when he's on(no joke).I'm originally from New York.Along that genre I'm about Billy Joel.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Billy Joel is doing that one show a month gig at the Garden, I heard it`s sold out until 
like August


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm not surprised,he always puts on a great show.I wouldn't mind seeing him again,it's been a while.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks everyone, this thread made my day...even though I forgot what the hell my question
was in the first place.

Good night Austin Texas where ever you are. ( Frank Zappa..Muffin Man)


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> Thanks everyone, this thread made my day...even though I forgot what the hell my question
> was in the first place.
> 
> Good night Austin Texas where ever you are. ( Frank Zappa..Muffin Man)


No problem John, we got your back

John


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Enlightened....quote: "even though I forgot what the hell my question
was in the first place." LLLL...

who cares???? A trip down memory lane...priceless...question not answered? it will be....

seriously...Frank Zappa...Baltimore boy...last concert at Filmore East...Mud sharks...don't eat the yellow snow...com'on...much better than your question...gees, bedtime????
oh...about that double post...mind going???


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

For you Judy my dear-


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Judy S said:


> Enlightened....quote: "even though I forgot what the hell my question
> was in the first place." LLLL...
> 
> who cares???? A trip down memory lane...priceless...question not answered? it will be....
> ...



When I read Zappa,the first song that came to mind was camarillo brillo.

He just needed a nap.Oh and I answered his question way back,(He just forgot)



Enlightened Rogue said:


> For you Judy my dear-
> FRANK ZAPPA COSMIK DEBRIS - YouTube


Talk about a blast from the past.After I listened to this,I want to pick up my guitar.Thanks John,time to beat up my fingers now.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

She said her stereo was 4 way.....


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

still laughing...... Oh, and by the way...I did have a quadrophonic system...and while I was homeless for a time, had all 4 Advent speakers in the back of my Mazda rotary engineed car along with my West Highland terrior...and a car carrier....but I still have the Mexican poncho.....thanks for a huge laugh


----------

